# Blue green algae



## Simundo (20 Feb 2022)

My new build isn't doing so well after 1 month. Some of the plant growth is weak, Java ferns just look as though they are dying off although crypts seem to be going OK. Plus I have Blue green algae in the top level of the tank.

Any ideas?


----------



## bazz (20 Feb 2022)

Please read the guidelines for plant help!
					

Dear Member  Please give as many details as possible regarding your aquarium set-up, when requiring advice/help! Please upload photographs if possible. Copy and Paste the list below...and add your answers to each number on the list!  1. Size of tank. 2. Age of the system approximately. 3. Tap...



					www.ukaps.org


----------



## Simundo (21 Feb 2022)

Really helpful.


----------



## MirandaB (21 Feb 2022)

Simundo said:


> Really helpful.


The link @bazz posted is information people need to be able help you,especially photos @Simundo,


----------



## sparkyweasel (21 Feb 2022)

I'm sure you'll get lots of help if you give us some information to work with.


----------



## hypnogogia (21 Feb 2022)

Simundo said:


> Really helpful.


You’ll need to provide some information for people to be able to help you.  Sarcasm won’t get people on side.


----------

